# Pulled pork video



## sw2geeks (May 2, 2014)

Shot a video the other day of one of our local pit guys, Billy Woodrich, fixing pulled pork. 
His restaurant is also going to be on Spike TVs _Hungry Investors_ this Sunday. 

[video=youtube_share;EvbExZF9t_c]http://youtu.be/EvbExZF9t_c[/video]


----------



## cazhpfan (May 2, 2014)

Looks awesome!

Is there any way to adapt this recipe for those of us who don't have a smoker/webber kettle at our disposal?

An oven/crock pot method perhaps?

Thank you for sharing!

:doublethumbsup:



sw2geeks said:


> Shot a video the other day of one of our local pit guys, Billy Woodrich, fixing pulled pork.
> His restaurant is also going to be on Spike TVs _Hungry Investors_ this Sunday.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;EvbExZF9t_c]http://youtu.be/EvbExZF9t_c[/video]


----------



## JDA_NC (May 2, 2014)

cazhpfan said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Is there any way to adapt this recipe for those of us who don't have a smoker/webber kettle at our disposal?
> 
> ...



You can do this in either an oven or a crockpot. Method and cook time would be relatively similar. I wouldn't use that much sugar if you're doing it in a crockpot though. You would not get that level of crust/bark like out of a smoker or oven.

Cool video sw2geeks. The production quality for all your pictures etc are always really, really nice. This looks like an interesting spot with a lot of character. 

It's interesting to see a Texan's take on pulled pork too. Here in NC it is very, very uncommon to see such a heavy/sugar-filled rub. I'm sure it tastes good but it reminds me more of a brisket rub. We tend to keep it more simple so it's more about the pork + smoke (... and the delicious vinegar sauce you pour over/chop it up with, for real authenticity )


----------



## 99Limited (May 3, 2014)

Doing a pork butt in the oven can produce a tasty pulled pork sandwich. I've done a few. For my oven, I have to bump up the temperature to 250 degrees. I wonder if you could create a crust by turning up the temperature to 450 degrees at the beginning for 30 minutes then back the temperature down to 250 for the rest of the cook time. I'm sure there's some people out there that would look at a smoked pork butt and say, "Eww, you burnt your meat."


----------



## Chifunda (May 3, 2014)

99Limited said:


> I'm sure there's some people out there that would look at a smoked pork butt and say, "Eww, you burnt your meat."



My daughter"s comment the first time she saw me pull a butt from the smoker, "Jeez, Pop, looks like a meteorite."


----------



## cazhpfan (May 3, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> You can do this in either an oven or a crockpot. Method and cook time would be relatively similar. I wouldn't use that much sugar if you're doing it in a crockpot though. You would not get that level of crust/bark like out of a smoker or oven.
> 
> Cool video sw2geeks. The production quality for all your pictures etc are always really, really nice. This looks like an interesting spot with a lot of character.
> 
> It's interesting to see a Texan's take on pulled pork too. Here in NC it is very, very uncommon to see such a heavy/sugar-filled rub. I'm sure it tastes good but it reminds me more of a brisket rub. We tend to keep it more simple so it's more about the pork + smoke (... and the delicious vinegar sauce you pour over/chop it up with, for real authenticity )



Thank you for the suggestions--especially regarding the sugar. I'll dial it down before giving it a go.

Unless it's a secrete, would you mind sharing a recipe for vinegar sauce? I've been to a few BBQ joints before and like vinegar sauce more so than I do 'regular' BBQ sauce. 



99Limited said:


> Doing a pork butt in the oven can produce a tasty pulled pork sandwich. I've done a few. For my oven, I have to bump up the temperature to 250 degrees. I wonder if you could create a crust by turning up the temperature to 450 degrees at the beginning for 30 minutes then back the temperature down to 250 for the rest of the cook time. I'm sure there's some people out there that would look at a smoked pork butt and say, "Eww, you burnt your meat."



Should the crust just be browned or should it be crispy? If it's supposed to be crispy, wouldn't browning at the end help produce the right texture? Thank you!


----------



## Chifunda (May 3, 2014)

Ingredients:
* 1 cup white vinegar
* 1 cup cider vinegar
* 1 tablespoon brown sugar
* 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
* 1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce (e.g. Tabasco), or to taste
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions: Combine the white vinegar, cider vinegar, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, hot pepper sauce, salt and pepper in a jar or bottle with a tight-fitting lid. Refrigerate for 1 to 2 days before using so that the flavors will blend. Shake occasionally, and store for up to 2 months in the refrigerator.


----------



## cazhpfan (May 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I appreciate it!



Chifunda said:


> Ingredients:
> * 1 cup white vinegar
> * 1 cup cider vinegar
> * 1 tablespoon brown sugar
> ...


----------



## JDA_NC (May 4, 2014)

cazhpfan said:


> Unless it's a secrete, would you mind sharing a recipe for vinegar sauce? I've been to a few BBQ joints before and like vinegar sauce more so than I do 'regular' BBQ sauce.



Eastern NC BBQ sauce is at heart an extremely simple thing. Most who talk about 'secret ingredients' are just BSing. I won't give you an exact recipe because it really is something you'll want to play with to your own tastes. A lot of people who don't grow up with this type of barbecue might find such a strong vinegar flavor over powering.

At its base it is: apple cider vinegar, salt, cayenne, red pepper flakes and black pepper. You might want to add water to dilute it a bit and there are other things like lemon juice, wooster, hot sauce, paprika, brown/white sugar or molasses, celery seeds, onion & garlic powder etc to mix it up with. It's well known many BBQ joints enjoy a little MSG here and there, if you have fish sauce you could even throw a tiny bit in for that extra umami. That's it though. Whisk it in a bowl, adjust levels to your taste and then store for a day and taste again.

If you want to play with it further - and straight vinegar is a little harsh to your palate - another variant found in central NC is basically the same but with the addition of ketchup and/or yellow mustard (always more ketchup than mustard), thrown in a pan and let to simmer for a few minutes to dissolve. Since you're heating that up, you could play with small amounts of aromatics like clove or star anise to mix it up more.

It's nothing set in stone though. Have fun with it!


----------



## JDA_NC (May 4, 2014)

I tend to keep mine simple and straightforward, and I never really make it with ketchup & mustard (because I like to be an elitist and turn my nose up to Western NC & SC BBQ :doublethumbsup... but if I was going to be doing a central NC style sauce, I would definitely start out with a splash of bourbon - making sure to cook out the alcohol. I think that would be nice and it's a good excuse to make sure you have some bourbon in the house anyways.


----------



## mhlee (May 4, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> You can do this in either an oven or a crockpot. Method and cook time would be relatively similar. I wouldn't use that much sugar if you're doing it in a crockpot though. You would not get that level of crust/bark like out of a smoker or oven.
> 
> Cool video sw2geeks. The production quality for all your pictures etc are always really, really nice. This looks like an interesting spot with a lot of character.
> 
> It's interesting to see a Texan's take on pulled pork too. Here in NC it is very, very uncommon to see such a heavy/sugar-filled rub. I'm sure it tastes good but it reminds me more of a brisket rub. We tend to keep it more simple so it's more about the pork + smoke (... and the delicious vinegar sauce you pour over/chop it up with, for real authenticity )



FWIW, Texas brisket rubs used by many tend to have very little, if any sugar.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 4, 2014)

Do you have a recommended finish temperature? I pull mine out of the smoker at 180, or wrap it in foil at 160 before finishing in a slow oven for pulled pork


----------



## Chifunda (May 5, 2014)

I pull my butts at 195*. If they're done before mealtime, FTC. (Foil, towel, cooler.) I run my smoker (Cookshack SM025) at 240* and use a mix of hickory and apple wood. Works for me. :2cents:


----------



## daveb (May 5, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> I pull my butts at 195*. If they're done before mealtime, FTC. (Foil, towel, cooler.) I run my smoker (Cookshack SM025) at 240* and use a mix of hickory and apple wood. Works for me. :2cents:



Same here, including the SM025. Great minds think alike:cool2: When temp hits 195 I poke it with thermapen, the feel of the insertion is just as important as the indicated temp. Sometimes I go a little higher till the probe slides in like it belongs there. Hickory, Apple, Pecan, Peach all good woods for a butt or shoulder.


----------



## Chifunda (May 5, 2014)

daveb said:


> Same here, including the SM025. Great minds think alike:cool2: When temp hits 195 I poke it with thermapen, the feel of the insertion is just as important as the indicated temp. Sometimes I go a little higher till the probe slides in like it belongs there. Hickory, Apple, Pecan, Peach all good woods for a butt or shoulder.



Yup. I always double check the temp indicated by the Cookshack/Maverick probes with my Thermapen. And like you, if I feel resistance, I'll take it up to 198* or so.

Best advice to beginning smokers: don't try to predict doneness by time, e.g. 1 1/2 hrs per pound. It ain't a loaf of bread! A good instant read thermometer is your best friend when smoking. (I also use mine when baking bread. :wink


----------



## cazhpfan (May 5, 2014)

Thank you sir for the help. I appreciate it! :doublethumbsup:



JDA_NC said:


> I tend to keep mine simple and straightforward, and I never really make it with ketchup & mustard (because I like to be an elitist and turn my nose up to Western NC & SC BBQ :doublethumbsup... but if I was going to be doing a central NC style sauce, I would definitely start out with a splash of bourbon - making sure to cook out the alcohol. I think that would be nice and it's a good excuse to make sure you have some bourbon in the house anyways.





JDA_NC said:


> Eastern NC BBQ sauce is at heart an extremely simple thing. Most who talk about 'secret ingredients' are just BSing. I won't give you an exact recipe because it really is something you'll want to play with to your own tastes. A lot of people who don't grow up with this type of barbecue might find such a strong vinegar flavor over powering.
> 
> At its base it is: apple cider vinegar, salt, cayenne, red pepper flakes and black pepper. You might want to add water to dilute it a bit and there are other things like lemon juice, wooster, hot sauce, paprika, brown/white sugar or molasses, celery seeds, onion & garlic powder etc to mix it up with. It's well known many BBQ joints enjoy a little MSG here and there, if you have fish sauce you could even throw a tiny bit in for that extra umami. That's it though. Whisk it in a bowl, adjust levels to your taste and then store for a day and taste again.
> 
> ...


----------

